# ‘51 Schwinn



## Ross (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 24, 2022)

Nice! Is that the same reo /American flyer ?


----------



## Ross (Aug 24, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Nice! Is that the same reo /American flyer ?



Na, second one with 3hp Lifan 😉


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ross said:


> Na, second one with 3hp Lifan 😉



Man, you should have a race between the two. Did you finish the reo American flyer?


----------



## Ross (Aug 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Man, you should have a race between the two. Did you finish the reo American flyer?



‘51 has twice the HP and a torque converter… no match!! 😉


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

Ross said:


> ‘51 has twice the HP and a torque converter… no match!! 😉



Fine! A race between my 1950 whizzer special and this 51 schwinn.


----------



## Ross (Oct 27, 2022)

Another project


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Ross said:


> Another project
> 
> View attachment 1720837



Sweet looking Simplex! Definitely a cool build! Very similar to @Goldenrod’s which is powered by a Honda engine. I’ll try to get some pics next time I’m over there.


----------

